# BABY SKITTLES



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*"B**A**B**Y**S**K**I**T**T**L**E**S"
*
FAB WORK BY HOMEGROWN KUSTOMS
BODYWORK, FLAKE BY CHAWPS
PATTERNS BY THE FAMOUS "DOC"
ENGRAVING BY "SWING"
PLATING BY PAPAGO
FLOOR PAN & WHEELS FLAKE AND PATTERNED BY "PATTY ROCK" @ CHAWPS SHOP

WE AINT COMPLETELY DONE YET, WE SITLL HAVE TO DO THE INTERIOR AND OTHER MINOR TOUCHES


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

sick


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD PLAYA:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice Marinate... Patty Rock got down too!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

That looks bad ass


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks ya'll hope to get it to interior here real soon!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

thats bad ass man!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks bro!


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

BADASS HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: Looks Sik.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Cool paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Dam that's a bad ass pedal car. Who's "Swing"? Is he local?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks homies! Yes swing is local 6023182605, tell him I sent you bro!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Great pedal car homie


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow looking awsome!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks homies!


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

SUP PLAYA


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

What up AL, need to start a new topic for MAJESTICS bike club WORLDWIDE... AZ is gonna have some hitters coming out this coming year!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERES A QUICK FLICK OF THE SEAT...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERE'S SOME BETTER PICS!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Looking good bro/// needs some audio video and your set!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Don't know about that chucky, may just leave it alone!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

bad asss :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Dats clean love skittles on the seat nice touch..!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks fellas


----------



## Ehecatl (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

MARINATE said:


> What up AL, *need to start a new topic for MAJESTICS bike club WORLDWIDE*... AZ is gonna have some hitters coming out this coming year!


nice!! my kids got a few toys for this.... needa get some bike plaques soon.

Eddie "Baby Skittles" came out sooo sick!! beautiful work!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PINK86REGAL said:


> nice!! my kids got a few toys for this.... needa get some bike plaques soon.
> 
> Eddie "Baby Skittles" came out sooo sick!! beautiful work!


THANKS J!


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> What up AL, need to start a new topic for MAJESTICS bike club WORLDWIDE... AZ is gonna have some hitters coming out this coming year!


WE SHOULD DO IT CAUSE 2012 WE COMING OUT SWINGING,LETS DO IT AND LET EVERYBODY NO SO WE CAN GET AT EACH OTHER THROUGH THE TOPIC:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Start it up g


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt for a bad ass pedal car looking good g


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Who did your seat bro? Looks bad ass


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks Burro....
Sal, felipe did it


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Baddass........:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

(((


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CHECK OUT SKITTLES LATEST PHOTOSHOOT ON BIG MANDO AZ.....http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

MARINATE said:


>


I like the seat on the car it goes good with the name of it.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

MARINATE said:


>


CLEAN PEDAL CAR BRO!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks fellas! More to come soon!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks tight bro doc got down


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks CE 707


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Thats a Really Clean Pedal Car. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks romeo!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Supper clean TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks chop top!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

clean ride


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks homie!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bad azz car bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks bro!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

A TEST RUN OF SKITTLES ON A TURNTABLE!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

E=MARINATE;15246299]

A TEST RUN OF SKITTLES ON A TURNTABLE![/QUOTE]


:thumbsup: looking man see u in 8 months


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks bro! See you in vegas!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Looking good bro TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks bro!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice looks badass!!!


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats cool homie!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

MARINATE said:


>


That pedal car tight bro.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice I call my lil sister that name  Good work n clean lil ride


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Que onda wey what kind of motor did you use for the turn table pedal car looking clean loco


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Pedal car looking real firme. Congrats on your win also.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

MARINATE said:


>


LOOKS GOOD BRO :thumbsup:LOVE THEM COLORS


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MARINATE said:


>


Thats a badass pic looking good


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking awesome!


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

swings got down on that engraving........:thumbsup:


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

swings got down on that engraving:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks for the props fellas!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTMFT! Time to upgrade the pics in here! Aint been on layitlow much! Always on facebook! New pics tonight!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Copy%20of%20ps1.jpg (140.2 KB)


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD PLAYA, BYE THE WAY WHERE DID U GET THE SPINNER,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

MARINATE said:


> Copy%20of%20ps1.jpg (140.2 KB)


That car nice brother


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

@ Al yes I did brother!
@ gt thanks homie


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

u made the spinner


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

MARINATE said:


>


TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Always really likes your car.
Looked really good in Mesa


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

MARINATE said:


>



#1 on my fav list:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks Zitro & Hotshot!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*HERE'S A PHOTOSHOOT WE DID BACK IN FEB. PICS BY MO LOV*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Bad Ass Pics, I think this is the hardest pedal car in AZ right now.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS JUSTIN, WE AINT DONE EITHER, HAVE TO STAY 2 STEPS AHEAD OF THE GAME....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> THANKS JUSTIN, WE AINT DONE EITHER, HAVE TO STAY 2 STEPS AHEAD OF THE GAME....


I cant wait to see what you do to it next. Theres allot of pedal cars being built now will be interesting to see them all when done. Chucky painted one for me and I saw it today, he got down on the paint, Ill post pics soon as its put together.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YEA I HEARD ABOUT THE ONE THATS BEING BUILT! GONNA BE BAD ASS! I'LL RETIRE SKITTLES WHEN HE BUSTS OUT!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> YEA I HEARD ABOUT THE ONE THATS BEING BUILT! GONNA BE BAD ASS! I'LL RETIRE SKITTLES WHEN HE BUSTS OUT!


The one he painted now is one I was building to resell butIll prolly keep it and sell the all chrome one, the chrome ones being gold leafed etc right now at Modern Arte. Still building the hulk but it may take a year to build as the body mods alone I think will take 3-4 months. Skittles and Blue Moon have AZ on lock though and when it bust out Captain America will be badass also.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

INFERNO IS GONNA BE BADASS


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Who did Skittles interior and what did they charge? I found a guy in Surprise who is supposed to do mine for a good price but not sure if he will get the lowrider look right as he mostly does boats and hotrods. Skittles interior is sick looking.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I had felipe do mine, its all getting changed up


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

MARINATE said:


> *HERE'S A PHOTOSHOOT WE DID BACK IN FEB. PICS BY MO LOV*


LOOKING JUICY!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> THANKS JUSTIN, WE AINT DONE EITHER, HAVE TO STAY 2 STEPS AHEAD OF THE GAME....


Dammm. alllll shit m scare


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> THANKS JUSTIN, WE AINT DONE EITHER, HAVE TO STAY 2 STEPS AHEAD OF THE GAME....


TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Ttt for the best pedal car in Az


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Ttt for the best pedal car in Az



:scrutinize:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Got new pics, just have to figure out how to post from phone


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

sup playa...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

MARINATE said:


> Got new pics, just have to figure out how to post from phone


From phone go bottom of page click submit reply (without adding any text)
Opens new page says attachments. Click each one adding pic. When done upload. When that's done close window. 
Takes you back to blank submit reply box. 
(Box will be empty, pics are there though) 
Click submit an they should load.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

MARINATE said:


>


Bad ass ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Good year it had been for skittles! Been debating if I wanna put it down, don't wanna change it up to much. Thinking of slamming it again!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------

